# Ausscheidungen Teichmuschel



## paulkawuppke (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen
ich habe vor ein paar Tagen 3 große (~12cm) Teichmuscheln in der Aquaristikabteilung meines Baumarktes "adoptiert" und in meinen Teich ausgewildert 

Jetzt habe ich mal nach dem rechten gesehen und bemerke bei allen 3 einen grünlichen "Schleim" austreten. Sieht aus, als würden die __ Muscheln  

Muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen, oder ist schon alles zu spät??

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Redlisch (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ausscheidungen  Teichmuschel*

Hallo Thomas,

kannst du ein Foto davon machen ?

Natürlich werden __ Muscheln auch Ausscheidungen haben, wenn man bedenkt das sie u.s. Algen rausfiltern, so könnte man davon ausgehen das die Ausscheidungen ebenfalls grün sind.

Meine größte ist fast 20cm lang und gut 6cm dick, aber so etwas habe ich noch nicht beobachtet.

Axel


----------



## Conny (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ausscheidungen  Teichmuschel*

Hallo Thomas,
wir haben unsere ersten __ Muscheln auch im Baumarkt gekauft und sie hatten auch   Ich denke sie werden während des Transportes nicht gut behandelt. Solange sie geschlossen oder nur leicht geöffnet sind, leben sie noch! Zur Sicherheit würde ich Muscheln immer erst einige Zeit in einem Eimer halten, um sie zu beobachten.


----------



## Redlisch (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ausscheidungen  Teichmuschel*

Hallo



			
				Conny schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> wir haben unsere ersten __ Muscheln auch im Baumarkt gekauft und sie hatten auch   Ich denke sie werden während des Transportes nicht gut behandelt.



Dann müssen meine Muscheln einen guten Magen gehabt haben, 1,5h Autofahrt und nach 20m im Teich maschierte man schon los, ohne zu  ...

Axel


----------



## Conny (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ausscheidungen  Teichmuschel*

Hallo Axel,

  jetzt ist die Frage, wie bekommen wir heraus, wie es einer Muschel so geht. Das 2. Mal haben wir im Fachgeschäft unseres Vertrauens gekauft und die waren auch direkt fit und sind los marschiert.    Also an meinem Fahrstil liegt es nicht.  In diesem Baumarkt würde ich nie mehr Tiere kaufen oder mich in Bezug auf Tierhaltung beraten lassen. Leider kann ich nicht sagen, welche 2 der 6 __ Muscheln jetzt im Frühjahr gestorben sind.


----------



## chromis (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ausscheidungen  Teichmuschel*

Hi,



> wie bekommen wir heraus, wie es einer Muschel so geht


einfach bei Karsten nachlesen, einer Muschel geht es im Gartenteich auf Dauer eigentlich nie gut:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/14


----------



## Conny (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ausscheidungen  Teichmuschel*

Hallo Rainer,

das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. Normalerweise sind karsten.'s Aussagen für mich wie ein Gesetz  , in diesem Fall aber nicht 
Da hast Du diesen [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/16/]Beitrag[/URL]   unterschlagen 
Ich habe zu diesem Thema auch noch keine endgültige Meinung. Werden die __ Muscheln extra für den Verkauf "hergestellt", schadet es irgendwo irgendjemand? Eine Muschel aus dem 1. Jahr ist schon ca. 15 cm groß und wandert im Teich herum. Seit 4 Jahren! Also schon in unserer "Sitzbadewanne" und ist mit umgezogen.


----------



## Kurt (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ausscheidungen  Teichmuschel*

Hallo Thomas

für ein paar Fischarten ist es unbedingt notwendig, Teichmuscheln zu halten - z.B. für Bitterlinge wie bei mir. ohne __ Muscheln gibts keinen Nachwuchs bei Bitterlingen, und auch die Muscheln brauchen den passenden Fisch dazu. 
Ich glaube, du hast die seltsame Fortbewegungsart der Muscheln beobachtet.  Da wird das 'Muschelfleisch' nach aussen gestülpt und so bewegt, daß sie vom Platz kommen. 
Wenn die Muschel am Einsetzplatz liegen bleibt, sofort herausnehmen und 'riechen', da merkst du, ob sie schon hinüber ist :-(

Warum Haltung von Muscheln: also ich sehe den Bitterlingen gerne beim 'Liebesspiel' mit den Weibchen um die Muschel zu.
Fotobeispiele gibts in der Datenbank unter Bitterlinge zu sehen.

Auch wenn die Reinigungswirkung von Muscheln bestritten sein mag, im Naturteich sollte für alle Lebewesen eine möglichst Artgerechte Haltung möglich gemacht werden, d.h. der natürliche Ablauf sollte gewährleistet sein, auch wenn man einen Artenüberfluss durch Einzelbesatz eines Räubers eindämmen muss. Hauptsache, jede Art kann sein 'Liebesspiel' ausleben 
(nur der Raubfisch sollte dann alleine bleiben, könnte aber auch mit Blinker als letzte Konsequenz dezimiert werden).

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## chromis (6. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ausscheidungen  Teichmuschel*

Hi Conny,

auch wenn es Gegenbeispiele gibt, ich behaupte mehr als 95% aller in Teiche eingesetzten __ Muscheln überleben die ersten ein, zwei Jahre nicht. Schon dies dürfte Grund genug sein, vom Kauf dieser Tiere abzuraten. 

Wo diese Muscheln herkommen, das kann ich nicht sagen. Ich nehme an, sie werden in Osteuropa der Natur entnommen. Ist es dann überhaupt eine einheimische Art oder droht auch hier wieder eine Faunenverfälschung? Eine planmäßige Zucht dürfte bei der Fortpflanzungsweise der Teichmuscheln kaum möglich sein. Sicher ist auch dies ein Argument gegen den Muschelkauf.

Dass Teichmuscheln auch in der Natur in relativ klaren Gewässern vorkommen, ist mir bekannt. Jedoch dürfte trotz der Klarheit die Planktondichte(dazu zählen nicht nur Schwebealgen) im Bodensee um ein vielfaches höher sein als in jedem noch so naturbelassenen Teich.


----------



## Biotopfan (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ausscheidungen  Teichmuschel*

Hei, möchte auch was dazu sagen, auch wenn der Thread schon vom Frühling ist. Wir haben unsere 2 Teichmuscheln jetzt das dritte Jahr. Im Sommer kriechen sie im Sand in der "Flachwasserzone" herum und im Winter hängen sie in einem Netz im "Loch" damit sie nicht erfrieren. Im Sommer setz ich dann schonmal Algenbrühe an. Einen 1/4 Eimer Teichwasser, einfach mit unserem Leitungswasser versetzten und dann in die Sonne stellen. Nach ein paar Tagen kann ich dann die grüne Brühe verfüttern. Einfach einen Liter neben die Muschel. Dann kann man sehen, wie sie auf der einen Seite die trübe Brühe reinstrudelt und auf der andern Seite mit gewaltigem Druck sauber wieder ausstößt 
Die Kinder findens lustig und ich auch  Und die Bitterlinge noch viel lustiger 
Allerdings kann man unseren Teich nicht als gefiltert bezeichnen . Er hat nur ein Wasserspiel das diesesjahr noch nicht an war...

VG Monika


----------



## karsten. (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ausscheidungen  Teichmuschel*

Hallo

ein zugegeben schlechtes Foto   
 


einer Teichmuschel aus Wanderschaft


ich will meine Aussagen dahingehend ergänzen

wer mit seinem Teich Probleme hat rettet nichts mit __ Muscheln
Muscheln und der Gebrauch von UVC scließen sich aus
und
für kleine Teiche sind sie ungeeignet 



schönabend


----------



## DJ Schuessler (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ausscheidungen  Teichmuschel*

Biotopfan: Du "hängst sie ins Loch"??? Kannst Du das Mal näher erläutern? Also meine 8 St. sind in 1m Tiefe in Sand und es hocken immer 2 zusammen. So paarweise. Was die wohl machen? Mein Wasser ist relativ klar und ich kann die auch von oben beobachten. Bin gespannt, ob im Frühjahr noch Leben in den Muschi's ist.
P.S.: Mein Teich ist 4,5m x 2,5m x 1m. Hoffe, daß dies nicht all zu klein ist.


----------



## Christine (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Ausscheidungen  Teichmuschel*



			
				DJ Schuessler schrieb:
			
		

> Also meine 8 St. sind in 1m Tiefe in Sand und es hocken immer 2 zusammen. So paarweise. Was die wohl machen? Mein Wasser ist relativ klar und ich kann die auch von oben beobachten. Bin gespannt, ob im Frühjahr noch Leben in den Muschi's ist.
> P.S.: Mein Teich ist 4,5m x 2,5m x 1m. Hoffe, daß dies nicht all zu klein ist.



Lieber DJ Schuessler,

8 Katzen über Winter in einem Teich Deiner Größe ist ersten totaler Überbesatz (eine Katze benötigt ca. 6.000 Liter) und zudem Tierquälerei, da Katzen keine Kiemen haben und deshalb, auf Dauer im Teich gehalten, ertrinken werden. Die brauchen immer die Möglichkeit, an Land zu gehen.


----------



## käptniglo (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ausscheidungen  Teichmuschel*

ich finde die aufklärung über __ muscheln auch ganz toll hier. ich war nämlich eigentlich auch schon "dran", bitterlinge und muscheln zu beschaffen. würde bei meinem teich mit dem einfachen kiesfilter vielleicht sogar klappen. aber dass ich mich auch um die muscheln kümmern muss, z.b. algensuppe kochen, damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet.

@ blumenliese: ich hätte jetzt nicht an katzen gedacht... habe mir über den beitrag von dj auch so meine gedanken gemacht.

guido


----------



## Christine (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ausscheidungen  Teichmuschel*

Lieber Guido,

dazu sag ich jetzt


----------



## Michael der 2. (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Ausscheidungen  Teichmuschel*

Hi

Den Fachbeitrag finde ich sehr interessant.
Ich hatte in meinem alten Teich auch etwa drei __ Muscheln aus nem See eingesetzt (auch wegen der besagten Reinigungswirkung). Ich hatte bei der Reinigung nie tote Muscheln gefunden. Sie waren zwar meist geschlossen, deswegen bin ich mir gerade nicht mehr sicher, ob sie gelebt haben aber ich kann mich gut erinnern, als ich nach einem Fisch (der eigentlich nicht da sein dürfte) im Restlichen Schlammwasser gefischt habe und plötzlich eine Muschel in der Hand hielt. Zumindest diese hat einige Jahre überlebt. Verhungern wäre sie aber auch dort nie (Dreckbrühe).
Der Teich war eher klein. Etwa 4x2x0,80m. 
Jetzt werde ich aber keine mehr einsetzen, nachdem ich so etwas gelesen habe. Scheinbar halten es die Händler/Verkäufer nur für eine leere Schale, so wie sie damit umzugehen scheinen.

Grüße Michael


----------

